# Looking for Fur Harvester field day instructor.



## RMR-Steven (Dec 1, 2014)

Hey there everyone, I am the CEO and Founder of a hunting and survival company here in Utah called Rocky Mountain ********. We have multiple Pro staff who are interested in getting their Furbearer license but apparently there is a class we have to take beforehand. I have contacted the DNR and they currently do not have any field day instructors scheduled and we dont want to wait any longer. If any of you are or know of an instructor that could help us out on a field day excercise and help pass us off we are willing to pay you for your time. Most of us have trapping knowledge from working on our farms or private property but we want to go full scale now. Please PM me with any information!! Thank you and be sure to check us out on facebook. Rocky Mountain ********!! -Steven


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I am one of those guys... I sent you a pm


----------



## tylersmith0490 (Nov 16, 2021)

RMR-Steven said:


> Hey there everyone, I am the CEO and Founder of a hunting and survival company here in Utah called Rocky Mountain ******. We have multiple Pro staff who are interested in getting their Furbearer license but apparently there is a class we have to take beforehand. I have contacted the DNR and they currently do not have any field day instructors scheduled and we dont want to wait any longer. If any of you are or know of an instructor that could help us out on a field day excercise and help pass us off we are willing to pay you for your time. Most of us have trapping knowledge from working on our farms or private property but we want to go full scale now. Please PM me with any information!! Thank you and be sure to check us out on facebook. Rocky Mountain ******!! -Steven


Steven I'm having trouble registering for the field day


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

tylersmith0490 said:


> Steven I'm having trouble registering for the field day


Perhaps that is because this thread is 7 years old and he hasn't been seen for 6 years.


----------

